# New shipping destinations



## Frighteners Entertainment

Had my 1st shipment to Denmark yesterday and today have one going to the Netherlands.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, the word is spreading brother!


----------



## sharpobject

Wow - how great is that? The word is definitely out - Jeff is the guy to go to for your Halloween needs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is pretty neat.
I'm just a little guy out there in that big world of Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates Jeff, so when are you going to add the INT to the end your bussiness name for international. No wonder you tired guy. Really Jeff glad to see things going so well.


----------



## Death's Door

Thataboy FE!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

woohoo going global...again
Jeff you should have a space on your order form on How did you hear about us?
then you will know where you advertising is being seen, and you can tell us then LOL
Congrats to you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah,, good ideas.


And advertising...are you kidding???? 
The only place I advertise is here, so it must be the members?


----------



## Lilly

I have a banner for you on myspace.


----------



## Mister_Data

Shipping to The Netherlands now? Since when do my fellow Dutchies over there celebrate Halloween (or "Saint Maarten" is how I always heard it translated there)? Hope those folks will get it by October 31st.

I've gotten shipments from the US to there in under a week and over 6 months.... Granted that was by USPS. Vice versa isn't anything better. Got an '06 X-mess card in august of '07 while postmarked November '06.... That is international mail for you....

Did they order anything good? Anyone carry "240V 50Hz" foggers?


----------



## Bloodhound

Wow, How cool is that? Jeff, I envy you in a small way. Don't let anyone steal your dreams!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Envy, you say....I don't get to haunt because of it.
You see, there is a down side.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I been to Ireland but the 1st for this season.
Another Dobson is going to Italy and a Queen of Hearts and a pair of Victorian shoes are heading to the UK with in a day or two.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dobson is hot in Italy.
Would you believe another one is shipping out today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And another going to Germany this afternoon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like Italy loves Dobson, Sadie and now Chuckles.
All 3 pieces shipping there on Monday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, first shipment to the virgin Islands today, not that far away...but new.


----------



## pyro

hey jeff wonder if they are all hotties like the other one----


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You could only hope!


pyro said:


> hey jeff wonder if they are all hotties like the other one----


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, 1st shipment to Belgium today.

That's pretty cool. My grandda was from there.

Type in Willaert for a sir name over there and you'll find it's like Smith here in the US...LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

See if they'll send you some of their chocolates


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is their chocolate better than hershey???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord, yes! Real Belgian chocolates are like nothing else on earth, absolutely to die for.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No chocolates...but would you believe another Dobson is going to Germany and another to Italy...again?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another large prop "the ScareTaker" going to Denmark and a pair of Victorian boots going to France...never been there yet...cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're becoming quite the International Man of (no)Mystery


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL yeah, you're right...no mystery here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is my 1st shipment to Poland. 1 pair of brown men's pirate boots.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Unusual to have 3 orders in a row to Ireland???


----------



## Spooky1

So have most of these overseas buyers found you through the forum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not from the forums. Web browser searchs and straight from incharacter if they're looking for their costumes (I get the referrals  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shipping overseas must get pretty complex, yes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not at all.
Would you believe that a Dobson the Butler size 42x24x21 at 30lbs shipped to Germany is only $125 for priority 6-10 day?
And if I wanted to ship it to Cal. is $120.88 parcel post.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats on the expanded demographics, Jeff! That's interesting about the shipping being almost equal internationally vs domestic.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, another 1st.
Sending some boots to Bulgaria.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ireland is really liking costumes.
Am I missing a Holiday???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the Irish just like to dress up when they sing pub songs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My first shipment to Brazil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your fame is spreading, FE


----------



## stick

Keep up the great job you are doing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks. Now if it would only pay all the bills!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

2 more orders to France this week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just sent out a few costumes to Paita, New Caledonia, .

A small island east of Australia.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

2 shipments to Mexico yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you keep a little world map on the wall and mark the places you've sent things to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have thought about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should, then you could tell everyone it's your Plan for World Domination map


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yah know....if IT was a plan...then I would have to commit to it! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My 1st order to go to Indonesia ....that's pretty cool!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Indonesia? That's awesome Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's what I'm thinking...I think that is a very long ways away!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you ever get the chance to ask people what they are going to use the products for? Is it for Halloween or do they have other celebrations in their countries?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure on this one, think he's for marketing.
It's a waving chuckles


----------



## Bone Dancer

So when you going into the canned potato buz, and do you take requests. 
Jeff's Custom Canning -


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...I can just barely keep up with a family of 3 right now Bill.


Bone Dancer said:


> So when you going into the canned potato buz, and do you take requests.
> Jeff's Custom Canning -


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*my 1st shipment to Hungary...cooool!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Have one going to Greece today.
The Count to be exact.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well interesting morning .... all but one package went international.

1st time to Korea (costume) and one to South Africa (FM Transmitter).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmmm, Brazil tonight.


----------

